

Fedora 20 Will Be Named Heisenbug - hanuca
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Fedora-20-Will-Be-Named-Heisenbug-380298.shtml

======
freyrs3
An improvement over "Beefy Miracle".

------
dysoco
If there's something I love about Fedora is it's names... not sure what was
wrong with "Beefy Miracle", honestly, I liked that one too.

------
jrubinovitz
I was really hoping this was a "Breaking Bad" reference (Walter "Heisenberg"
White and his fedora).

~~~
haakon
Walter White wears a pork pie hat, not a fedora.

------
triplesec
Now that we know its name variable, we can have no idea when it will be
released.

------
outside1234
This should be subtitled: "why you should name your own releases".

------
nextw33k
I hate code names, they are meant for the developers but still get used after
release. Then you get support calls from people saying "Oh, yes I've got that
Lion computer."

Stick with a simple number, people generally can count and know how old
something is by its number. Who knows (without looking it up) how old Oneiric
Ocelot is?

~~~
captainmuon
Fedora chooses silly names on purpose so that people outside of the
development team don't refer to them.

That said, I actually prefer code names. I know my desktop computer is running
Lion, and my laptop is running Ubuntu Quantum something (I just looked it up,
Quantal Quetzal, but really I only need to know the first letter, because
Ubuntu releases are alphabetic.) I have no clue what version number I am using
(I guess it is OSX 10.7.something, and something between Ubuntu 11.10 and
13.04).

(I also don't know what CentOS version I am using at work, because it's really
hard to find out (stashed in some file in /etc, of which I don't know if it is
up-to-date or leftover from a previous installation), but it's something
ancient.)

------
th0br0
By the way, this was the original announcement:
[https://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/announce/2013-Sept...](https://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/announce/2013-September/003181.html)

I love how "20" only got 1 vote;)

------
noir_lord
Are they certain?

~~~
dredmorbius
Yes, but they have no idea where the release is, or when it will happen.

~~~
noir_lord
We should send the dev team a hungry Leopard in a box :).

------
jeffjose
Heisenbug is a kind of bug that exists and doesnt exist at the same time.
Morever, the moment you think you caught it - it slips out from your fingers.

Interesting choice of name for an operating system.

------
gonnakillme
We should stop linking to Softpedia. It's a spammy site that mirrors tons of
software projects (e.g., most if not all new releases on PyPI) unofficially in
order to serve ads.

------
kunai
Aw, I wanted it to be "Geometric Troglodyte."

